# Furries and YIFF



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2008)

I was wondering how everybody here feels/associates themselves with "yiff" and furry "pr0n". 
I just wanted to see if it was true that most of the fandom are here for that sort of thing.


----------



## Hakar (Apr 12, 2008)

Totally. I mean, if I weren't a furry, I'd be completely a-sexual and all. :roll:


----------



## Azure (Apr 12, 2008)

*sigh*


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 12, 2008)

I wonder how many threads have been titled "Furries and YIFF"


----------



## Azure (Apr 12, 2008)

You sir, are a god.

*bows and mumbles words of worship*

Oh mighty lord faceplam, instill unto me you sweaty palm of blessing!  In the name of the father, forehead, and the sweaty palm...


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm here because I feel like it. Yiff matters very little to me.


----------



## Krystalynn (Apr 12, 2008)

Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff Yiff...


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 12, 2008)

Yiff is awesome and all but it's not what I'm here for.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 12, 2008)

_This_ is the reason I'm here. :'D


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 12, 2008)

Don't complain about it, I didn't make it. I just found it and use it :3

Anyway, sure, yiff is fine


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 12, 2008)

i no likey any of tha yiff stuff


----------



## eternal_flare (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm amazed by the number of thread of these topic in the little time I've been here.


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 12, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> I was wondering how everybody here feels/associates themselves with "yiff" and furry "pr0n".
> I just wanted to see if it was true that most of the fandom are here for that sort of thing.



it is a thing that is part of the fandom, yes


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Apr 12, 2008)

Yiff seriously disturbs me. I mean, wth? Eeewww 0.o


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 12, 2008)

ramsay_baggins said:
			
		

> Yiff seriously disturbs me. I mean, wth? Eeewww 0.o



huh?  why


----------



## ADF (Apr 12, 2008)

Meh, Iâ€™m going to â€˜tryâ€™ and give this a serious response.

Every hobby or sub culture has a sexual aspect to it, because humans themselves are always sexually active, this finds different ways of expressing itself. It makes sense that a sexual fantasy with their favourite interest slapped on top is going to appeal to people; look at football or anime or even start trek, they all have their sexual niches based on the interest.

Furry is of course no different; rule 34 isnâ€™t just a joke people will find porn in anything, if it happens to combine their sex drive with their interests then all the more fun.

Of course furry porn isnâ€™t like football, treky, goth, marvel, mosher, chav etc. porn. Because furry is anthropomorphic animals this interest is what gets combined with their sexual interests, like any other hobby or sub culture like I explained, but because it is animal orientated it comes with the bestiality social stigma attached.

It is difficult to explain why furry isnâ€™t bestiality, especially to people outside the fandom. The other sub cultures donâ€™t have to worry themselves with this because their particular tastes tend to reside with appearance; you wonâ€™t be particularly judgemental of a sports freak preferring a chick in full sports gear, but when it is a lioness people make the connection.

The best argument I have found for this is the difference between fantasy and reality, a treky may fantasize about jumping in bed with an alien but when presented with the choice would they really? There are women who fantasise about rape, that doesnâ€™t mean they want it to happen, just a fantasy right?

I personally find certain types of furries hot, but when presented with actual bestiality can taste stomach acid. People will always make the link between furries and animals, but after much thought on this I am confident to enjoy yiff without the concern that it may just be a different brand of animal porn. To me it is no different than that chick in sports clothing, your interest + sexuality, it is perfectly normal and doesnâ€™t mean you secretly want to hump sweaty sports men.

As to if it is the sole purpose of furry I mentioned many interests and sub cultures have their own sexual niche; it is definitely part of it but not what it is all about, would you decide all those groups I mentioned are sexually based simply because sexual themes exist in them? Fans of anthropomorphic animals, that is what furry is all about, anything beyond that is dependant on the individual.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 12, 2008)

this is my yiff face


----------



## foxystallion (Apr 12, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:
			
		

> I was wondering how everybody here feels/associates themselves with "yiff" and furry "pr0n".
> I just wanted to see if it was true that most of the fandom are here for that sort of thing.



Only about 10% of the images on FA are furry porn.  If you don't believe me, just set your browse filter to accept anything and browse a few pages.  I like furry erotica, and about 30% to 40%  of the art that I create myself or commission is furry p0rn, but there is a lot of delightful G rated furry stuff, too.


----------



## Aden (Apr 12, 2008)

Hay, I like furry porn. What do I win?


----------



## foxystallion (Apr 12, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Hay, I like furry porn. What do I win?



A free ticket to look at the lovely furry porn in my gallery when FA is back up.


----------



## Rainbowshaven (Apr 12, 2008)

*shrugs* I appreciate yiff, however, it's not all that I'm here for.  It seems to me however that people who just accept yiff as a part of the fandom, appreciate, but aren't only here for it, are... Misunderstood?  I like porn, this is true. However, I don't like something specifically because it is porn (the exception being yuri, because, well, yuri is a TYPE of porn specifically).
I have friends, however, who are afraid to admit to liking yiff because even though that's not all they're here for, they're afraid that people will see it that way, even with extended explanation.  

In the end, however, I just like furry art. ^.^ It's pretty and it makes me happy (in a non-sexual way!).


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 12, 2008)

I like it, but it's not what I'm here for. (Well, I'm here to kill time, but I generally do that on the forums, not browsing pr0ns). Randomly, just something I wanted to mention thanks to ADF actually answering seriously  is that to me, at least, the different between bestiality and furry porn is two things; 1. They're anthropomorphic, so while they are based off of animals, they are put into a human-like form. 2. Intelligence. Anthros are generally like humans as far as thought, emotions, speech, etc. Non-anthro animals are not. Anthros are more like a very strange race of humans than animals, as far as their intelligence and emotions go.

That being said, if you gave me the choice between furry porn, and human porn, I'd choose furry - but if you gave me the choice between furry porn and actually having my partner? My partner, obviously - pictures are just pictures. Nice to have, IMO, but not exactly anything I couldn't live without. I'm not a furry because of yiff; rather, I got into the furry fandom, and the rest came from that.


----------



## Turioko (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't like it, and thats not what brought me to the fandom, and for me, it will never be a part of my Furriness. Although I do accept that it exist, so does normal porn, it's just something you have to live with.


----------



## KeatonKitsune (Apr 12, 2008)

I'm not interested in yiff at all. I can find some fox furry girls really hot, but only in normal pictures. When it's made for Yiff, I lose interest.

 I'm very picky about what I like though.  =P


----------



## TopazThunder (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't like pr0n or yiff at all. That's not what attracted me to this fandom. Sure, some sensual pictures and tasteful nude pinups I like, but that's where I draw the line.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 12, 2008)

ADF said:
			
		

> Meh, Iâ€™m going to â€˜tryâ€™ and give this a serious response.
> 
> Every hobby or sub culture has a sexual aspect to it, because humans themselves are always sexually active, this finds different ways of expressing itself. It makes sense that a sexual fantasy with their favourite interest slapped on top is going to appeal to people; look at football or anime or even start trek, they all have their sexual niches based on the interest.
> 
> ...




Ok well out of all these responses, I think this dude answered the question best. 
Sorry to ask... I got a lot of nooby glances, but yea, I am a furry noob. So be it. 
A lot of people have told me since I undertook the project to make a fursuit that the furry fandom is ALL about yiff and things like that (although they used other words) and that I shouldn't do it because I'd be associating myself with a sexual fetish. 
I have relentlessly defended the fandom, but I have felt as if I have been defending it blindly in a way. 
I wanted to make sure that what I was saying (that although yiff is a part of furriness, the fandom itself is not a fetish. its more, if anything else, a sort of anthro club.) was true. 


So yea, there is sexuality in every demographic, really. 
I guess I could just bust out a statistic on people that try to argue with me on the subject of furries. 


Anyway I appreciate your responses. 
I know you guys probably get this alot.


----------



## Zared-Sabretooth (Apr 12, 2008)

greg-the-fox said:
			
		

> Yiff is awesome and all but it's not what I'm here for.



Seconded.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 13, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

>


*saves image* <(^-^)>


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (Apr 13, 2008)

I love it.


----------



## Jack (Apr 15, 2008)

I like it but Ime here mostly for the company of being around other people whom I share similar intrests with.


----------



## gunnerboy (Apr 15, 2008)

yiff is an added bonus to the furry fandom


----------



## Jack (Apr 15, 2008)

gunnerboy said:
			
		

> yiff is an added bonus to the furry fandom



agreed.


----------



## Slayn (Apr 16, 2008)

heh yiff is pretty good, but the main reason I come here is for the art and the poetry (sometimes stories)


----------



## Wait Wait (Apr 16, 2008)

also, certain aspects of furry porn appeal to me in a different way than normal porn
makes it a different experience


----------



## Toonces (Apr 16, 2008)

I think I'd rather have "FAGGOT" shouted at me from a passing truck than ever hear the word 'yiff' used in any kind of serious context.


----------



## YurouYuki (Apr 18, 2008)

I agree with the user who stated 'yiff is an added bonus to the furry fandom'. But there's so much more to it than that, and funner things than the sexual aspect.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm not into masturbating to pornography as a whole, but I don't consider anybody who does as any less of a respect-worthy person no matter what kind of pornography they use. Artistically, some of the yiff artwork have really interesting expressions and don't believe the sexual content should detract in any way from the piece itself. But at the same time, it shouldn't make a bad piece good if there's a knot in it somewhere no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 19, 2008)

I just found this thread.
.............


----------



## Zaibatsu (Apr 19, 2008)

I do not look at it, do not like it, do not agree with it; but at the same time, I'm not going to try to destroy it and everyone who likes it, I know it would be a useless attempt.


----------



## Magnus (Apr 19, 2008)

if its good art, i comment / fav / save it
bad art like herms, zillion z0mg penis'd panda or something, and freaky stuff like that makes my eye twitch and i'll stop browsing.

in short, yiff is nice when its seriously drawn, emotional, sensual, erotic etc. <3 
but yeah it is and stays art, its not real.


----------



## Arc (Apr 19, 2008)

Magnus said:
			
		

> if its good art, i comment / fav / save it
> bad art like herms, zillion z0mg penis'd panda or something, and freaky stuff like that makes my eye twitch and i'll stop browsing.
> 
> in short, yiff is nice when its seriously drawn, emotional, sensual, erotic etc. <3
> but yeah it is and stays art, its not real.


Thats exactly, what I would say.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't like yiff, but then again I don't judge people who like it. The bottom line of this is that it is all up for personal opinion (then again, what isn't?).
Yiff is what has given us [the furry community] it's reputation. It shows niether the truth nor does it lie about it, it shows that some furries like yiff, and sadly the general [internet] public sees it as this is what all furries are like.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 20, 2008)

(*blush*)........for me well...um.....if i said i liked yiff would you guys hate me or something???


----------



## Woofi (Apr 20, 2008)

~furfanatic~ said:
			
		

> (*blush*)........for me well...um.....if i said i liked yiff would you guys hate me or something???



Yes. Furries hate everyone who likes yiff.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

~furfanatic~ said:
			
		

> (*blush*)........for me well...um.....if i said i liked yiff would you guys hate me or something???








But seriously; I doubt it. Besides, you shouldn't care what anyone on the internet thinks.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 20, 2008)

well enough said il just keep this between myself


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2008)

My favorite pictures aren't the zomg cum EVERYWHERE omg hawtness.  They are the serious looks at the truth of relationships and life.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 20, 2008)

I appreciate the more erotic works, and not so much the epic fucking.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Apr 20, 2008)

TooncesFA said:
			
		

> I think I'd rather have "FAGGOT" shouted at me from a passing truck than ever hear the word 'yiff' used in any kind of serious context.



This.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't like yiff. I don't like porn in general. I'm not a furry for that aspect. I'm a furry cause I happen to relate a lot more to animals and anthromorphic animals are pretty awesome. I don't mind yiff, nor do I have a problem with it. To each their own. I do appreciate the occasional sexual work, but if it's meant for art, not for masturbation.


----------



## ceacar99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Beastcub said:
			
		

> i no likey any of tha yiff stuff



here is what i dont get.... people hanging out in what essentially boils down to a community founded around a fetish and said people "arent into the yiff". to clarify do you mean no yiffy artwork, or just cyber sex?


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

ceacar99 said:
			
		

> Beastcub said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was it founded around a fetish or was the fetish founded around the community?


----------



## Arc (Apr 23, 2008)

Furry-Fandom isn't just a fetish...it's a subculture.
Even Wikipedia says it: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_subcultures
And don't we all know that Wikipedia is never wrong?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

Of course. Suggesting that a fandom is a fetish is saying something along the lines of: There is a fanbase built around the eroticism of its own existence.

Fetish and sexual deviation exists within this fandom though. And such horrid ideas always float to the surface. You just can't miss a turd floating in a pool.


----------



## Dave Tianlong (Apr 23, 2008)

Oh dear.

Well, for me it's very hard to give a definite answer. Yes, I love yiff. But mostly just scalie yiff for reasons I don't really understand. But despite my interesest in yiff, I'm enraged by how popular it is in the furry fandom.  But I don't know, I'd be happy to have someone prove me wrong when I say that. I just got a little upset that the only submission I've ever made on my FA page that got a nice amount of comments was the one where my fursona was drawn as a hot dragoness with big boobs.

But the way I see things, sexual pleasure is good for the body so everyone has a right to gawk or fap over whatever makes 'em horny. So yiff ain't no big deal, I've got no problem with those who are sexually aroused by seeing other furries get eaten alive when I'm only sexually aroused by anthromorphic reptiles (although dragons don't need to be anthro).


----------



## Arc (Apr 23, 2008)

Dave Tianlong said:
			
		

> I'm only sexually aroused by anthromorphic reptiles (although dragons don't need to be anthro).



Finally someone who is like me^^
Dragons are so hot!

But of course its only an nice bonus tho the fandom.
The main reason why I am here, still is the (nonyiffy)Art
Wolves <3 <3 <3
I even don't like any Wolf-P0rn at all.

But scaleys...hawt!


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm here for three things:

1. The lulz,
2. The few cool character designs,
and 3. To cause a little chaos with Cecepr0n.

Okay, really just the first two, maybe with a substitute 3 being "Call it 'yiff' again and I'll implode your cranium with a dictionary."


----------



## RailRide (Apr 23, 2008)

Dave Tianlong said:
			
		

> Oh dear.
> 
> Well, for me it's very hard to give a definite answer. Yes, I love yiff. But mostly just scalie yiff for reasons I don't really understand. But despite my interesest in yiff, I'm enraged by how popular it is in the furry fandom.  But I don't know, I'd be happy to have someone prove me wrong when I say that. I just got a little upset that the only submission I've ever made on my FA page that got a nice amount of comments was the one where my fursona was drawn as a hot dragoness with big boobs.



Pr0n is popular in this fandom because:
(a) it's not restricted (no FCC, no BS&P), so it's available.
(b) it's not in competition with the output of the general entertainment/publishing industry.
(c ) most viewers are unlikely to suffer a negative outcome by looking at it.
(d) and, nobody is under any obligation to observe artistic merit in what they like to look at.

Even so, smut only makes up less than 20% of what's uploaded here, according to people who have bothered to survey the recent uploads, so take from that what you will.

---PCJ


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 23, 2008)

I just fail to see the point behind Yiff. I've been in a few yiff RPs (forced into them - thank you for the consent rule otherwise I'd have gotten cummed on by a wolf) and it seems like there's almost no form of normal boy and girl do it RPs, it's always gotta have all sorts of fetish-stuff in it. It always seems to start with anthros or TF. 

TF is like Marijuana it seems - A gateway fetish. Whenever I see TF, I always see at least two or three other fetishes worked in somehow. (For some reason it's almost always TG or watersports) 


Of course I don't yiff - this is just the impression one who doesn't yiff gets.


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 14, 2008)

i like yiffing....its even a part of life, but in fur terms
             :3


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll admit, I like a few overly dramatic sex pics, like a very specific pic from Aaron. involving... well, I can't say xD

but overall, I like realistic.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 14, 2008)

I like Furry stuff, I like sex, therefore I believe I like Yiff.

Although I've never actually heard a clear description of either yet.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 14, 2008)

I am here for the art, ideals, people, and the yiff is an added bonus =D


----------



## bozzles (Sep 14, 2008)

I luuuuurve "yiff." Especially gay yiff.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 14, 2008)

no yiff for me
my mature filter over at FA is on thank you very much....


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

bozzles said:


> I luuuuurve "yiff." Especially gay yiff.



the simplicity in what you just said was so magnificent! you're so right... it is =3



			
				BeastCub said:
			
		

> no yiff for me
> my mature filter over at FA is on thank you very much....


please, don't take offense to this, but when I saw your name, I thought so many different things all at once, then you said you don't like yiff, and I was all... "oh... ok, nevermind"


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> the simplicity in what you just said was so magnificent! you're so right... it is =3
> 
> please, don't take offense to this, but when I saw your name, I thought so many different things all at once, then you said you don't like yiff, and I was all... "oh... ok, nevermind"



what's wrong with my name?

if it is beastCLUB i found out about that long after i chose this damn fan name that i cannot be rid of now since my business has a reputation now >___<


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> what's wrong with my name?
> 
> if it is beastCLUB i found out about that long after i chose this damn fan name that i cannot be rid of now since my business has a reputation now >___<



well, yea, I guess if it were beastclub, it wouldn't sound as... "naughty" sry, can't think of a =nother word to describe it xD


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

Holy Necrophilia Batman!!  Just an idle thought, are there not enough threads about YIFF to satisfy the fandom?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Holy Necrophilia Batman!!  Just an idle thought, are there not enough threads about YIFF to satisfy the fandom?



nope


----------



## Rayne (Sep 14, 2008)

HURR HURR YIFF YIFF



AzurePhoenix said:


> Holy Necrophilia Batman!!  Just an idle thought, are there not enough threads about YIFF to satisfy the fandom?



One would honestly thinks so.

And yes, I realize that's rather ironic given my signature and title.


----------



## Kano (Sep 14, 2008)

I enjoy some yiff, but it's not why I'm here. I like furry art in general c:


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 14, 2008)

Not really into yiff, just a waist of time. >.>


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Lillie Charllotte said:


> Not really into yiff, just a waist of time. >.>



you're a psycho 

xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 14, 2008)

I hate the word yiff and I hate anyone who uses the word yiff in any context other then mean spirited humor directed at people who use the word yiff. Also I hate furry porn even more then I hate furry slang and the only thing I hate more then both of those things is the furry fandom and all the furries in it >:[ .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I hate the word yiff and I hate anyone who uses the word yiff in any context other then mean spirited humor directed at people who use the word yiff. Also I hate furry porn even more then I hate furry slang and the only thing I hate more then both of those things is the furry fandom and all the furries in it >:[ .



.....?


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> .....?



:]


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> :]


----------



## Kano (Sep 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> I hate the word yiff and I hate anyone who uses the word yiff in any context other then mean spirited humor directed at people who use the word yiff. Also I hate furry porn even more then I hate furry slang and the only thing I hate more then both of those things is the furry fandom and all the furries in it >:[ .



...xD


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


>



Why so serious Neko :] ?


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

Whitenoise said:


> Why so serious Neko :] ?



me? I was kidding xD

but seriously, what's so bad about the word yiff? can't compare to all the other urban slang out there 

did you know a ninja is someone who fucks a women, turns off the light, then his friend takes his place, and turns the lights back on, only to realize that his friend is now fucking her? 

I'm too afraid to find out what a dolphin is TT_TT


----------



## LonelyFox (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> me? I was kidding xD
> 
> but seriously, what's so bad about the word yiff? can't compare to all the other urban slang out there



MOUNT!!!!!!!


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> me? I was kidding xD
> 
> but seriously, what's so bad about the word yiff? can't compare to all the other urban slang out there
> 
> ...



I hate all slang :[ .


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 14, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> MOUNT!!!!!!!



nuuu! my kryptonite! >___<


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 14, 2008)

I heard someone say "YIFF" so I came as fast as I could.


----------



## Papi the Fox (Sep 14, 2008)

If we're talking about yiff in the context of cybersex, then it's something fun to do when I'm randy and can't sleep. I'm a writer, so I tend to enjoy co-authoring something with someone, and making it sexual serves it purposes when need be, hehe.As far as furry pr0n goes, that shit's hot. I was attracted to "furry" females since I was a little kid, and when I found out that there was a whole fandom or subculture devoted to this kind of thing, I was like "... *intrigue*". It's not like that's the only reason I enjoy furry art though; Rainbowshaven nailed it:





			
				Rainbowshaven said:
			
		

> In the end, however, I just like furry art. ^.^ It's pretty and it makes me happy


There are all kinds of awesome furry art that isn't sexual. I mean, as part of the fandom, I just enjoy anthropomorphic artwork. It just looks cool, and it's pertinent to my interests....guess that's about it. *shrug*


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 14, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> you're a psycho
> 
> xD


=O
Maybe.


----------



## Teriath (Sep 14, 2008)

eh that didn't work right...these forums need stacked quoting


----------



## MagicLocket (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't like any sexual themed things. So i'm also not intrested in Yiff.


----------



## PJHippo (Sep 15, 2008)

The best thing about FA is all the furry porn!


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

haha didn't they use the term yiff in CSI on the furry episode, and i don't understand whats wrong w/ yiff, i mean japanese people managed to make an entire subcategory called hentai with sub demoninations of various types ex. yaoi/yuri and i think there are a ton more

sorry i'm feeling wordy right now


----------



## prettycatz (Sep 15, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I like Furry stuff, I like sex, therefore I believe I like Yiff.
> 
> Although I've never actually heard a clear description of either yet.


its just another therm for "sex" but people use it to describe it in fur terms because we are in a fur* website...


----------



## Celanor (Sep 15, 2008)

Yiff? Sure, it's fun and all, but honestly, thats just a side item. I'm here since its something I enjoy doing and being and for the companionship.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 15, 2008)

"Yiff" used to mean love between me and my mate.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2008)

I like the fandom in it's entirety so my answer should be obvious and if not back to school you go for some common since education.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2008)

I remember reading somewhere that the word "Yiff" originally meant Hi, or Hello, and was originally used in Anthrochat. If that is the case it certainly took a nose-dive as per it's meaning.

Anyway, I don't like porn. It is hard to embrace a sexual side of a fandom when physically you don't have a sex drive. So no, I'm not in the fandom for the "yiff" or the "porn". I'm here in the fandom because I enjoy the art, the idea, the community, the costume making aspect of....and that is that.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 15, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I can't physically sex.


----------



## Midi Bear (Sep 15, 2008)

I do like yiff, but it's not why I'm here. It's merely a sexy bonus to my interest.


----------



## saberpup (Sep 15, 2008)

i like yiff but then again im a teenager,and thats not the only thing im heir for im also heir for the people and when i can im gonna go to a con but thats not for a few years sadly


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 15, 2008)

Omg a Husky XD

and yay hormones


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2008)

We've been over it before in another thread Quick. In any case it is hard to embrace and engage in a sexual aspect of the fandom when you don't have the physical ability to be attracted to anything sexually....although I should have worded that previous post differently. In fact...I'll go edit that now.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh! Asexual? 

Sorry if I didn't recognize it, you did word it oddly


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 15, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Oh! Asexual?
> 
> Sorry if I didn't recognize it, you did word it oddly



It's okay. It's my fault....I should have worded it better.


----------



## Mirka (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't yiff, I have sex. I don't 'paw off' I masturbate.


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 15, 2008)

nek0chan said:


> haha didn't they use the term yiff in CSI on the furry episode, and i don't understand whats wrong w/ yiff, i mean japanese people managed to make an entire subcategory called hentai with sub demoninations of various types ex. yaoi/yuri and i think there are a ton more
> 
> sorry i'm feeling wordy right now



and.... guro... DON'T LOOK IT UP! for the love of god, DON'T!

and hey, I'm not arguing... yiff is... just great xD although it's the worst idea to make a thread about it, cause it only leads to devastation, but I won't lie! I like them yiffy stuff 




			
				Mirka said:
			
		

> I don't yiff, I have sex. I don't 'paw off' I masturbate.


 I think yiff should have different meaning, cause every time someone says they like yiff, people up and say "you like to have sex in animal suits?!" and so on. that's not the only definition, cause the yiff I like is simply erotic art 0_o


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think of Furries sexoring when I hear Yiff.

Be it in images or in real life.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Sep 15, 2008)

somebody please lock this thread 


--facepalm--

I'm sorry for ever making it. >.< 

this was back when I was a very NEW furry...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Just because I have a wolf interest/phenotype doesn't mean I will fuck canines anytime soon.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Just because I have a wolf interest/phenotype doesn't mean I will fuck canines anytime soon.


umm. We're not talking about bestiality here


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> umm. We're not talking about bestiality here



That's the point I'm bringing here.  I know the difference between Yiff and Zoophilia.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

Your post confused me.

Also your avatar looks like it is liking a pink dildo...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Your post confused me.
> 
> Also your avatar looks like it is liking a pink dildo...








*"I LOVE YOU, WHORES!"*


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

oddly shaped pink dildo?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> oddly shaped pink dildo?


lol

how about this?
http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=code+monkeys+420&hl=en&emb=0&aq=f#


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

Code monkey is an awesome song, but that video looked bad 
This much better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W_wd9Qf0IE


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Code monkey is an awesome song, but that video looked bad
> This much better: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5W_wd9Qf0IE



Hah! My friend has that on his favorites.

about the "dildo"
Must I spell it out for you!?  B-O-N-G!


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 16, 2008)

needs more detail (I almost put dildo? wtf)

I know what it is, but that's not what it looks like


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 16, 2008)

My response: YIFF IS A SIN!
*ahem*
kthxbai!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Sep 16, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> needs more detail (I almost put dildo? wtf)
> 
> I know what it is, but that's not what it looks like



I guess you would have to look at it enlarged. I figured you knew.


----------



## Nalo (Sep 16, 2008)

good god is this thread still alove? LET IT DIE furry pr0n is here and it aint goin nowhere


----------



## Aryeonos (Sep 16, 2008)

I'd like to act "civilized"/inhuman, but yiff got me here. That isn't to say thats what my soul use of furry is- now - but I still enjoy it as healthaly as any other person enjoys his/er corresponding fetish.
Though I found yiff through uncyclopedia and about 34 segway links inbetween pages.


----------



## jeffyboy (Sep 16, 2008)

Yay for Yiff. 
lol


----------



## Key Key (Sep 16, 2008)

Marl Duothimir said:


> I'm here because I feel like it. Yiff matters very little to me.




I agree. I'm here to have a place I can go to that will not judge me for who I am. Yiff doesn't matter to me all that much


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah, yiff is good, but not the only reason I'm here.  ^.-.^


----------



## Jack_Haystack (Sep 16, 2008)

hmmm probably a bit young to truely comment but im here because off the art pin ups maybe but not really the proper stuff too me furs are more off a writing tool and about personality so it makes it kinda hard to think off them like that


----------



## NekoFox08 (Sep 16, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> *"I LOVE YOU, WHORES!"*



Code monkey's was one of the dumbest, non-funny shows I've ever seen 0_o


----------



## Lillie Charllotte (Sep 16, 2008)

NekoFox08 said:


> Code monkey's was one of the dumbest, non-funny shows I've ever seen 0_o


I thought it was cute and unique. =3


----------



## nek0chan (Sep 17, 2008)

Nalo said:


> good god is this thread still alove? LET IT DIE furry pr0n is here and it aint goin nowhere



word:-D


----------



## Alblaka (Sep 17, 2008)

Yiff? Hmmm...
Have no problem with it, if i'm horny, i look into it, why not?

But yiff is not more then simple porn for me. And i treat it as nearly every youngster like me does ^^
Only the different i prefer non-human porn... of course...


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

Eh well I never got the fursuits and yiffing part but thats what makes us different and I respect that. Id take a human women any day thanks ^_^.........well if she had a wolf tail and ears thatd be cool >.>


----------



## Mr Fox (Sep 17, 2008)

Yeah yiff is ok, prefer human's though XP


----------



## Chaoswolf666 (Sep 17, 2008)

yup ^_^ lol -gets his porno- lol ill brb


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 17, 2008)

OOOOoooooooooooook, Yes I'm Fully Into YIFF To The Core, As I Do My Own Yiffy'ness Art Wise!!
Been Doing It since I Was 12.


----------



## footman32907 (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh mighty lord faceplam, instill unto me you sweaty palm of blessing! In the name of the father, forehead, and the sweaty palm... 

I just love that prayer


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 13, 2010)

i am part of the fandom for everything BUT the yiff and porn
if it vanished off the face of the earth i'd not even bat an eyelash over the matter


----------



## footman32907 (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree to both these


Yay for Yiff. :smile:
lol 
__________________
It's sucks being broke.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 13, 2010)

Beastcub said:


> i am part of the fandom for everything BUT the yiff and porn
> if it vanished off the face of the earth I'd not even bat an eyelash over the matter


 
I don't mind tasteful nudity but thats as far as it goes with anthros, I wouldn't care if it disappeared myself :\


----------



## Usarise (Apr 13, 2010)

GODDAMNIT! I CAN BE THE ONLY THREAD NECRO! >:V

*sigh*  yiff is fine.  I only hate the cub stuff.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 13, 2010)

Yiff is made up.


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 13, 2010)

Yiff: *Lynxx approves stamp*


----------



## MrKovu (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not in it for the yiff, but it's a good bonus.


----------



## Charrio (Apr 14, 2010)

I draw pornz so i guess its what i am here for, lol


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Why the hell is this back alive?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

STOP CALLING IT A TAILHOLE! It's a butthole...


----------



## CFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> STOP CALLING IT A TAILHOLE! It's a butthole...



hehehe... butthole...


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 14, 2010)

lol Yiff.


----------



## Ames (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm fine with the general concept of yiff,

though it kinda pisses me off when I have to go through like 20 pieces of barf-inducing boner-killing fucked-up-in-the-head yiff just to find a single hot piece.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 14, 2010)

Murrrrrr yiff. Murr and yiff, yiff and murr. <3


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Murrrrrr yiff. Murr and yiff, yiff and murr. <3


 
You...yes you, YOU ARE DEAD! *>:I*


----------



## Lynxx (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Murrrrrr yiff. Murr and yiff, yiff and murr. <3



*Lynxx approves stamp* 

(man, I use that stamp so often .. I gonna make one and use it as my avatar ^^)


----------



## Telnac (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't care for yiff at all.  I'm sexually attracted to feral dragons, but I'm not into dragon-related pr0n nor am I into casual sex with anyone, furry or not.

Don't get me wrong: I _*love*_ sex, but with a partner who respects and cares for me, and I for them... not someone I barely know.


----------



## Seas (Apr 14, 2010)

I'm not primarily here for the porn and I don't often look for it, but it's good to fantasize about such things sometimes.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2010)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I was wondering how everybody here feels/associates themselves with "yiff" and furry "pr0n".
> I just wanted to see if it was true that most of the fandom are here for that sort of thing.


I am having serious fucking de ja vu in the den at the moment. So many questions fricking repeating themselves.

anyway no, furries are here not just for the yiff.


----------



## south syde dobe (Apr 14, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I am having serious fucking de ja vu in the den at the moment. So many questions fricking repeating themselves.
> 
> anyway no, furries are here not just for the yiff.


 
Most are though :\


----------



## Wyldfyre (Apr 14, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Murrrrrr yiff. Murr and yiff, yiff and murr. <3


^


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Most are though :\



Ya know, you are probably right.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 14, 2010)

Furries and YIFF 
Humans and PORN

:|


----------



## Widgette (Apr 14, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> You sir, are a god.
> 
> *bows and mumbles words of worship*
> 
> Oh mighty lord faceplam, instill unto me you sweaty palm of blessing!  In the name of the father, forehead, and the sweaty palm...




Roflmao.  That.  Was.  Perfect.  XD


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Apr 14, 2010)

Yiff is a small, optional part of the fandom, but it is not the fandom.

I am part of the fandom because I love the artwork that people come up with, and I love the fursuits and the literature and everything. We all have a deep appreciation of art and the history of the fandom: Bugs Bunny is a furry, Watership Down is a furry film and the list goes on. Going to conventions and furmeets in your fursuit is amazing! 

Being a furry has boosted my happiness so much, and I freaking love the fandom. It's given a lot to me: Friendships, cartoons, an awesome hobby. This is what being a furry is all about.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Holy shit, seven pages?


----------



## slorrel (Apr 14, 2010)

I like some of the yiff, but really, thats not what I accoiciate with being a furry.


----------



## Riyeko (Apr 14, 2010)

Meh I dont mind furry porn, but the more I learn about the fandom, the more its just another part of it.

Im pretty sure that every type of "fandom" has their sexual side.
Seriously, ive seen star wars porn, star trek porn, anime (aka hentai)... hell if theres porn for people who like feet, then theres bound to be a sexual side to everything out there.

*shrug*


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Riyeko said:


> Meh I dont mind furry porn, but the more I learn about the fandom, the more its just another part of it.
> 
> Im pretty sure that every type of "fandom" has their sexual side.
> Seriously, ive seen star wars porn, star trek porn, anime (aka hentai)... hell if theres porn for people who like feet, then theres bound to be a sexual side to everything out there.
> ...




So, basically, Rule 34?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Furry porn is the best thing that satan placed on this earth. The end.


----------



## Dass (Apr 14, 2010)

I hate the association a bit, but I'm pretty sure it's just a phobia of conforming to stereotypes.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 14, 2010)

It's not bad, but furries make such a big deal about it, whether they have a positive or negative opinion about it. I just shrug it off as another part of the fandom. Besides, porn of anthropomorphic animals is inevitable anyway.

It's kind of consumed too much of the fandom, it's hard to enjoy being furry nowadays because the only things furries still celebrate are mostly yiff and fetishes, rather than anthropomorphic books, movies, or cartoons.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 14, 2010)

I don't like pr0n of any kind and I don't give a crap about sex.


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Someone needs to make a song about yiff.


Yiff... Yiff... Yiffety Yiff o-o


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 14, 2010)

Thlayli said:


> Yiff is a small, optional part of the fandom, but it is not the fandom.
> 
> I am part of the fandom because I love the artwork that people come up with, and I love the fursuits and the literature and everything. We all have a deep appreciation of art and the history of the fandom: Bugs Bunny is a furry, Watership Down is a furry film and the list goes on. Going to conventions and furmeets in your fursuit is amazing!
> 
> Being a furry has boosted my happiness so much, and I freaking love the fandom. It's given a lot to me: Friendships, cartoons, an awesome hobby. This is what being a furry is all about.




You are definately new if you believe yiff is just a "small" part of the fandom. go search yiff on the main FA site and then come back and tell me it is still just a "small" part of the fandom.

The truth is, even though I doubt you will accept it, that yiff is actually a large part of the fandom, a very large majority of the art is based on porn or yiff or sex or what ever the hell you want to call it.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

anyone wanna yiff? :3


----------



## Ranzun the Dragon-Shark (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> anyone wanna yiff? :3


Top or bottom? D:<



Lol, Yiff is a smart part? Someone is in denial. What's wrong with sex? That's most googled word in the world along with porn and many other sexual things


----------



## ADF (Apr 14, 2010)

I see as usual the people of FA have decided there are a unlimited number of potential topics that could occur on a furry themed forum, showing the most contempt to anyone who dares to discuss a relevant subject in the correct section; just because it is a common question.

What should one discuss on a furry forum in the general furry section? Seeing how every relevant topic has been deemed taboo simply because it happened before.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Ranzun the Dragon-Shark said:


> Top or bottom? D:<


murr~  im so on top :3

[and on topic so i dont get surgat'd]
Furries are people too.  they like porn like everyone else! :3


----------



## yummynbeefy (Apr 14, 2010)

yiffs a fun word to say mang


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

yummynbeefy said:


> yiffs a fun word to say *mang*



New word in my vocabulary. Not just man, not just a homie G, it's a man-g.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Furry porn is the best thing that satan placed on this earth. The end.


I thought you would have said something much more perverted than that. ::whew::


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I thought you would have said something much more perverted than that. ::whew::



Hehe, it's the truth though.

*In Bobby Boucher's mom's voice* "Yiffy porn is the devil!"


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> *Hehe, it's the truth though.*
> 
> *In Bobby Boucher's mom's voice* "Yiffy porn is the devil!"


SECONDED


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Yiff is lines on paper, depicting dog dick (or RARELY dog vagina being penetrated by lizard dick). Nothing more; nothing less.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> SECONDED


 THE MOTION CARRIES!
Yiff porn is now the devil

On to our next order of bussiness:
I have been informed that there is no good raven porn.  How do we solve this?


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wow Taren, that's pretty damn accurate. Every time I see a dog vag, it normally IS penetrated by a lizard/dragon/etc.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> THE MOTION CARRIES!
> Yiff porn is now the devil
> 
> On to our next order of *business*:
> I have been informed that there is no good raven porn.  How do we solve this?


Somebody fork over some cash and get a commission. :V


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow Taren, that's pretty damn accurate. Every time I see a dog vag, it normally IS penetrated by a lizard/dragon/etc.


Dog vag ain't as pretty as cawk. :3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> Dog vag ain't as pretty as cawk. :3



Yuppers 

Vag's are for fags...oh wait...>.>


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Wow Taren, that's pretty damn accurate. Every time I see a dog vag, it normally IS penetrated by a lizard/dragon/etc.


And children, that is what yiff is.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> New word in my vocabulary. Not just man, not just a homie G, it's a man-g.



Really? That's new to you? I hear that alot.



Usarise said:


> THE MOTION CARRIES!
> Yiff porn is now the devil
> 
> On to our next order of bussiness:
> I have been informed that there is no good raven porn.  How do we solve this?



Raven the animal, or Raven the teen titan?


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> THE MOTION CARRIES!
> Yiff porn is now the devil
> 
> On to our next order of bussiness:
> I have been informed that there is no good raven porn.  How do we solve this?



Why do you insist on pursuing this.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Really? That's new to you? I hear that alot.
> 
> 
> 
> Raven the animal, or Raven the teen titan?



Raven the animal, if it was the Teen Titan then it would be Hentai.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Raven the animal, or Raven the teen titan?


 Both then? :3



Icarus615 said:


> Why do you insist on pursuing this.


because thats what i want atm.  and untill i get what i want, i will keep trying!



kyle19 said:


> Raven the animal, if it was the Teen Titan then it would be Hentai.


 Ive seen Raven hentai... it was decent ^-^


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Raven the teen titan?


Holy shit I remember that show. Been a while...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Raven the animal, if it was the Teen Titan then it would be Hentai.



oh yeah, that's right.



Usarise said:


> Both then? :3



Giggity giggty goo!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

kyle19 said:


> Raven the animal, if it was the Teen Titan then it would be Hentai.


What the hell is hentai?


----------



## Icky (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> because thats what i want atm.  and untill i get what i want, i will keep trying!



I'm telling you, it's not worth it.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What the hell is hentai?




Bitch, you best be trollin'


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Giggity giggty goo!


 oh murr~



Taren Fox said:


> What the hell is hentai?


... your kidding right? do i need to post examples?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Bitch, you best be trollin'


I googled it and some animÃ© came up with big boobs.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh murr~
> 
> 
> ... your kidding right? *do i need to post examples?*


Please.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I googled it and some animÃ© came up with big boobs.


That about hits the nail on the head. Although, it can get pretty horrible.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> oh murr~



heh. OH RIIIIGHT!





Taren Fox said:


> I googled it and some animÃ© came up with big boobs.



You clearly need to do more research. The virus known as "hentai" is much more then a girl with big tits. Much more. *cue spooky pipe organ for no reason*


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I googled it and some animÃ© came up with big boobs.


turn off safesearch.... much better results.



Seriman said:


> Please.


 NSFW obviously
http://ddlhentai.blogspot.com/
might i reccomend Himekishi Lilia?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> turn off safesearch.... much better results


Cannot unsee.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Cannot unsee.




MWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Cannot unsee.


 but its good!


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Cannot unsee.


Wait, aren't you a furry? Searching hentai with no safe search shouldn't be as bad, or worse than searching furry with no safe search.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Wait, aren't a furry? Searching hentai with no safe search shouldn't be as bad, or worse than searching furry with no safe search.



I've searched furry w/o safesearch. most of it is garbage, flame, and explanations.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> Wait, aren't a furry? Searching hentai with no safe search shouldn't be as bad, or worse than searching furry with no safe search.


Shitting dick nipples.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 14, 2010)

Sheesh it can't be THAT ba-OH MY GOD! HYOOMANS!! AAHHHH!!!!!


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I've searched furry w/o safesearch. most of it is garbage, flame, and explanations.


 I just tried googling furry.....
and i was like:


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Shitting dick nipples.



I see more of that in hentai than furry. furry is mostly vore, pedo, and futa.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I just tried googling furry.....
> and i was like:


How long til a poster jacks his sausage to this picture?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I see more of that in hentai than furry. furry is mostly vore, pedo, and futa.


Indeed. As much shit as furry gets, animÃ©-heads are way weirder.

And I'm not EVEN going to ask what futa is.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

8-bit said:


> I see more of that in hentai than furry. furry is mostly vore, pedo, and futa.


 and furs wonder why they get picked on..... theres also a lot of gay, herm, and other weird stuff.... there is some decent straight though ^_^


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> NSFW obviously
> http://ddlhentai.blogspot.com/
> might i reccomend Himekishi Lilia?


Hentai isn't quite my style... It was good, though.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How long til a poster jacks his sausage to this picture?


 id say about 3 mins.


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How long til a poster jacks his sausage to this picture?


Too late....

(Not seriously >_>)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> there is some decent straight though ^_^


Straight? Furry? That's a myth, dude. :V


----------



## Seriman (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Straight? Furry? That's a myth, dude. :V


I've seen it. It's rather sparse in content versus gay.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Straight? Furry? That's a myth, dude. :V



In all "straight" furry porn, the penis is really just refracting light in such a way as to be invisible.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Indeed. As much shit as furry gets, animÃ©-heads are way weirder.
> 
> And I'm not EVEN going to ask what futa is.



Futa is woman w/ f & m southern parts



Taren Fox said:


> Straight? Furry? That's a myth, dude. :V



Nope. Seen it.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Seriman said:


> I've seen it. It's rather sparse in content versus gay.


You sure? It could have been traps.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> In all "straight" furry porn, the penis is really just refracting light in such a way as to be invisible.


 no..... im pretty sure theirs a female section on fchan....


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Usarise said:


> no..... im pretty sure theirs a female section on fchan....



\it's a trap


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Ah, you know what it is? All "straight" furry art is just two male characters, with one post-op.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ah, you know what it is? All "straight" furry art is just two male characters, with one post-op.



Vore gone wrong had an interesting end result.

You start at the /other/ head.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Vore gone wrong had an interesting end result.
> 
> You start at the /other/ head.


::TRYS to comprehend::


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 14, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Vore gone wrong had an interesting end result.
> 
> You start at the /other/ head.



*shudders* bad memories, man 



Taren Fox said:


> ::TRYS to comprehend::



cock vore


----------



## Ratte (Apr 14, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> ::TRYS to comprehend::



You still need to try?  :V


----------

